# Should This Dog be Destroyed



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

A dog which was featured on a live tv programme in the states bit the tv presenter when she leant forward to kiss it.

Dog Attack(scroll down for the video)

What do you think?


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

No... it's a dog not a human.

I've had dogs all my life and I'd never kiss a dog, even some of my own.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

No great surprise here.

Strange dog, met (presumably) only moments ago.

Lady smiling broadly, and therefore showing her teeth - which she then bring down to the dog's face.

The dog thought she was going to bite him, and got in first.

Can't blame the dog for human stupidity!!

Dave


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

The presenter was unwise.

Our little Westie is a very "licky" dog and other pooches who don't know her can sometimes take it as a threat.

There are a few dog breeds we give a wide berth to, just in case.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

agree the dog would have been getting retaliation in first, i wouldn't get that close to any dog till i'd taken a good while letting it get used to me, 
anyone else follow the link from the video of the rescue, there was a news story of an multi veh crash caused by a youth driving a pickup and sending & recieving 11 texts in the 11 mins before the accident, moronic though he was what were the 2 school bus drivers who ran into the back of him doing,
http://autos.aol.com/article/textin...ly-highway-pile-up/?ncid=txtlnkusauto00000020


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

No but the flipping owners should have prepped her (the presenter) better if it was likely to snap. Personally I wouldnt go near something with that many teeth so she asked for it really and it only appeared to be a bit of a snap. I reckon that dog could have had her head off if had meant business. Maybe should give it a biscuit or something next time.


----------



## Oscarmax (Mar 3, 2011)

I have 2 Miniature Schanuzers, Oscar and Max, several years ago a 10 kid decided to punch Oscar hard in the face. He is now terrified of kids, he hides behind me and shakes and growls, he is frightened. It is a shame because he is such a friendly laid back lad, all the kids ask to stoke him, but we dare not just in case.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

The case is quite clear.

Euthanise the dozy presenter.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

747 said:


> The case is quite clear.
> 
> Euthanise the dozy presenter.


Hmm. You can talk! Ive never got over being assautled by your pug who got me right in the face with its other end! 8O


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

747 said:


> The case is quite clear.
> 
> Euthanise the dozy presenter.


Shock horror -  I agree with you 

How could the dog know she was going to kiss it? It reacted as any animal would ...


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

Do them both the dog for biting and the presenter for being stupid :lol: oh and the owner for having an ugly dog


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

All dogs take it that if a larger animal (human) bends down towards them its an act of aggression. 
Only the dog's pack members (owners) can get away with it most of the time.

Why the hell anyone wants to kiss a dog's bum wiping kit I'll never know. ukeleft:


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*dogs*

i have kissed many of dogs in my time lol :roll:


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,

The acid test for putting a dog down is.....Would you trust the dog to play with your children or grand children.

I wouldn't let that dog near any children.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

barryd said:


> 747 said:
> 
> 
> > The case is quite clear.
> ...


Yes Barry but you were unharmed. 

It only left a nasty taste in your mouth. :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Dog was on defense.
Stranger leant forward showing teeth.
Dog gets even more defensive with an attack.

self preservation instinct by the dog
stupidity by the pesenter.

dave p


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

The dog must have been pretty stressed to start with, being in the strange environment of the studio with all the lights etc. 

The presenter may have been a dog lover but in my opinion she did not read the dog's body language well - he attempted to turn his head away from her and his lip licking was a sign of his underlying discomfort. 

It looked like she was determined to prove just how much she loved dogs by forcing herself on one who unfortunately did not welcome the attention.

I fear for a sad outcome for the dog on this one.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

if its the first time its a warning

regardless of any reasons, the dog has now used up his chance and the owner is now aware of his potential to bite

Unfortunately if it happens again-- that's it

Aldra


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

BillCreer said:


> Hi,
> 
> The acid test for putting a dog down is.....Would you trust the dog to play with your children or grand children.
> 
> I wouldn't let that dog near any children.


Good point Bill,

Even though the presenter was naive in going face to face with the(unknown) dog I think it reacted out of fear and it wasn't a sustained attack.

That doesn't make it any better of course but the problem is the size and strength of the dog.I have known small terriers which are far more aggressive than the one in the clip.They can do some damage but nothing like has happened here.

A good case for not allowing powerful breeds such as this in houses with children.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I would trust Shadow and do with the smallest family member, he adores them all

However I would not trust him when guarding the house,car or van from strangers and take precautions to ensure my theory is never tested

Out and about, no problem, loves meeting people, relaxed and affectionate 

Aldra


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Not the dogs fault in my opinion. should put down stupid presenters myself. well maybe thats a little strong.but you get my drift.

cabby


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm afraid it all comes down to how well the dog was socialised as a small puppy.
If it was born and brought up in an impoverished environment and then not sold until it was past the critical socialisation period then the poor thing does not understand human body language at all.

Find the breeder and euthanise them.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Shadow was well socialised as a pup

Long series of long haired german Shepherds

Would not trust him guarding the home, van or car, no would trust him to guard, but would be concerned for anyone approaching

Have no idea why he is so protective in those circumstances, just have to live with it 

Aldra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Probably because he feels trapped Aldra.
Dogs have three options when they feel threatened - Fight - Flight - Freeze (used more by puppies). If they cannot flee then they feel the only option is fight.

A GSD that we used to own was a real softie in all circumstances. He was loved by all and used to play with the coal-man when he delivered the coal.
I ordered some coal one day and told the guy to leave the ticket inside the, unlocked, back door of the house (those were the days.....) :wink:.
His reply was that the dog would not allow that, and when I expressed surprise, he told me that Otto was like a demon guarding the house when we were out!!


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

not put down, but should be muzzled if it reacts like that.

the dog had no fault in this.
stupid owners allowing it to be put in that position.
and stupid TV presenter

it didnt warn 1st by growling or barking it went straight to bite.

its a banned breed of dog . if the program was trying to prove that they are not dangerous,it failed

if it did that under his control what would it have done say to a small child, if it was loose and got angry

my own large dog, German shepherd Rottweiler x, has been properly trained and socialised and is a big softie, but it would defend us if the need arose.


john


----------

